# stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses!



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

well alright...*i have searched and always do a lot of searching on the vortex/google before i would need to post a topic on here...so please do not tell me to search...and i know you can do a little stretch on a 7.5 wide wheel so dont tell me you cant on a narrow wheel*
i have 16x7.5 (front et 20/rear et 7) wheels that came with 215-40-16 toyo tr1 tires on them and i cant go lower because i will rub...i need a narrower tread width for more clearance
i have been finding other tires that i am considering but need a nice stretch for a good price

1) 205/40/16 falken 512 - discounttire.com/$73 each/free shipping
2) 195/40/16 yokohama s. drives - tirerack.com/$97 each/free shipping
3) 195/40/16 dunlop sp9000 - touble finding them now








4) 195/40/16 toyo tr1 - finding them but where is the cheapest place to buy them? including shipping?









so far i have seen some pics of each but still cant really tell from the pictures what has the best stretch...
what would you guys suggest? what wouldnt you suggest and why? if you have had an 7.5 wheel with a stretched tire on it...what was it and did you like it? right now im leaning towards the falkin 512 because of the price...but tell me what would be the smartest
P4C....my car with 215/40/16 tires









As always...*pictures of 7.5 wide wheels with a stretched tire on it...or a informative response will be greatly apprieciated* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses! (mk3_vws)*

Both will be fine and let you lower your car fine. Mk3s can swallow a 205 easy and it will look good with a 7.5. For pics go to http://www.tirestretch.com


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses! (skateboards and mk2s)*

yeah im leaning towards the falken 512s mostly because of price...and did you mean tyrestretch.com? ive been there already...thanks for you info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses! (mk3_vws)*

Yes sorry spelt with a y duh! The Nexen 3000s are super cheap and I have run them a few times always a great tire.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses! (skateboards and mk2s)*

yeah ive found other brands that are cheaper but im specifically looking for a mild stretch for more clearence and so far it seems like falken 512 is the winner...thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: stretch on a 16x7.5 wheel?...need responses! (mk3_vws)*

vaughn i say the 512's


----------

